# Another fishing report - Oct/15 and Oct/22



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

Oct/15/2010

mid-river, lots of jack coho. They were stealing all kinds of roe. They were by far the most aggressive fish in the system. If you had roe, you will get them. It was that easy.

1 wild adult coho was caught and released safely.

up-river, lots of past-prime fish. Among those, adult spring and chum. If you like to reel in big fish, up-river was where you should go. Find a deep pocket and you will get lots of big spring stacking there. Chum would not be too far behind those springs. Again, can't keep them off the hook. Trying to catch coho among them became pointless.

Another wild adult coho was caught and released safely.

Here is an example of a past-prime spring... It was actually better looking when it was caught. But after the bonk and sitting in the water for a while, the white spring usually turn quite dark.










Oct/22/2010

Mid-river... after getting some tips on where the adult cohos were a day before, we decided to go against our hiking trip to try some spots.

Roe did not produce any coho. In fact, there wasn't even any jack coho. All you get were the feisty chum. Out of many were caught, only 2 were fresh with sea lice on them. Quite silvery with a little barr-ing showing on their body.

Here is a photo of Partick with his center-pin setup and a chum (all safely released and just a quick seconds for a photo in the water).










The blade did the trick again for me. Cast where the tip from a buddy and right away, got a hatchery coho. Not the biggest one I caught but quite fresh.










Fly fishing also produced coho as well. I am sure Patrick will fit in the photo from his phone.

We also saw a couple more coho by other anglers caught all on metal.

I always believe in metal; especially blade. Coho tends to hit them more. Roe works great too but you have to worry about other fish like spring and chum. With clear water condition, we are trying to use no more than 8lb test leader, 6lb is even better. So we are trying hard to avoid those white spring and chum.

It is late October, go out and enjoy what B.C. has to offer us. Even if you are not an angler. A day hiking by the river is fun and quite amazing to see these salmon returns and swims in the shallow back water. This will not last long. Perhaps another month or give or take a week...


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

*fishing*

nice catch! Gord. and i were catching 11 - 13lbs coho this year...we haven't seen this size cohos in a long time...Mike


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

mike, you went fishing but no calling me 

Unfortunely, all the bigger one we had are all wild.


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

If only you didn't live so far away from me charles


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

so many cohos this year i should post some pics nice fish pat and charles we should go out some time .
heres some pics from last Monday. the river slowed down alot. theres so many coho in the system cant keep them off
















































sorry had to post some pics


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

had some really big coho two . like i mean really big


----------



## Rayne (Jul 12, 2010)

So beauty coho's there Johhny


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

i think its funny when guys around me are cacthin springs and dirty chums all day and im catching cohos .


----------



## Digger (Apr 22, 2010)

Johnnyfishtanks said:


> i think its funny when guys around me are cacthin springs and dirty chums all day and im catching cohos .


nice hos...it's great when that happens


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

charles said:


> mike, you went fishing but no calling me
> 
> Unfortunely, all the bigger one we had are all wild.


Obv your not as luckey as me 
Ya my trips are kinda random as I don't have a set schedule for work so I find out basically night before. Plus its 5 minutes for me to get to stave verses the hour and bit it would take you. I might head there this weekend for my bday celebration fishing weekend as the next weekend I gotta head up north for a mand mil-sim. Hopefully my new drift / spin rods will be in ^^


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

Right on JFT, a couple of piggies there. 
Charles..I agreee with you all the way (when I'm not fly fishing, it's bent metal all the way for coho, - Heavy Metal Rules Dude (blades and spoons).
In fact, when I used to fish the Vedder (I don't really go there much anymore, but I still think it's a great fish producer) I used to just fish salck side channels and slack, froggy water with blades and spoons...really quick...like ten minutes a spot and move to the next. 

Overall, the coho year has been great, lots of big fish around. We met a couple around 15 pounds the last two times out.

I might have to post a pic

Hammer


----------



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

oh man i hooked into some huge chromers lost them thou . i was using blades for a bet to any color did not matter. i make my own blades too . post some pics hammer love to see some pics looks like you go to some pretty nice spots


----------

